# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Hüseyin Nihal Atsız Kimdir?

## ceyda

1555.jpg
Hüseyin Nihal Atsız (Atsız), 12 Ocak 1905te İstanbulda Kadıköyde doğdu. Babası bahriye (deniz) subayı Nail Bey, annesi Fatma Zehra Hanımdır. İlköğrenimini Kadıköydeki çeşitli okullarda, orta öğrenimini Kadıköy ve İstanbul sultanilerinde yaptı. Buradan mezun olunca Askeri Terbiyeye yazıldı. Bu okulun 3.sınıfında iken, Arap asıllı bir subaya selam vermeyi reddettiği için okuldan çıkarıldı. Daha sonra İstanbul Darülfünunu (Üniversitesi) Edebiyat Fakültesine yazıldı. Bu fakülteden 1930 yılında mezun olunca, Türkiyat Enstitüsünde, hocası Köprülüzade M.Fuat Beyin asistanı oldu. Ancak diğer hocası Zeki Velidi (Togan) Beyin Türk Dil Kurultayında maruz kaldığı hücumlara tepki olarak çektiği telgraf sebebiyle asistanlıktan çıkarıldı (1933).

Atsız, önce Malatya Ortaokulunda Türkçe, daha sonra Edirne Lisesinde Edebiyat hocalığına tayin edildi. Edirnede iken Orhun dergisini yayımladı (1933-1934). Bu dergi, daha önce yine kendisinin yayımladığı Atsız Mecmuanın (1931-1932) devamı niteliğindeydi. Her iki dergi de Türkçülük ülküsünü güçlendirmek ve yaygınlaştırmak amacıyla çıkarılmıştı. Ancak dil, edebiyat, tarih, halkbilim, yazım konularındaki yazılar ve şiirler de bu dergilerde yer alıyordu. Orhunun 9.sayısındaki, resmi tarih tezini eleştiren bir yazı sebebiyle dergi kapatıldı. Atsız da bakanlık emrine alındı.

Nihal Atsız, bundan sonra dört yıl kadar Deniz Gedikli Hazırlama Okulunda Türkçe öğretmenliği yaptı. 1938de bu işinden de uzaklaştırıldı. Kendisine resmi hizmet kapısı kapanınca Özel Yuca Ülke ve Boğaziçi liseleri gibi okullarda öğretmenlik yaptı. Türk Tarihi Üzerinde Toplamalar ve Türk Edebiyatı Tarihi adlı ilmi kitapların yanı sıra birçok broşür yayımladı. O dönemin sol düşüncesine karşı şiddetli bir fikir mücadelesine girişti. Tanrıdağ, Çınaraltı gibi milliyetçi dergilerde yazılar yazdı. 1943te Orhunu yeniden yayımladı. Bu derginin 15-16. sayılarında dönemin başbakanı Şükrü Saracoğluna hitaben yayımladığı açık mektuplarda, Milli Eğitim Bakanı Hasah-Ali Yücelin istifasını istedi.

Atsızın Yüceli eleştirisinin sebebi ise Milli Eğitim Bakanlığında tek taraflı bir kadrolaşmadır. Bu yazıların bazılarında muarızlarına sert eleştirilerde bulunan Atsız, sonunda Sabahattin Alinin açtığı hakaret davasıyla yargılanmaya başlar. Ve yine bu davayla birlikte Orhun dergisi kapatılır. Atsız-Sabahattin Ali davası büyük yankılar uyandırır. Öğrenci olayları ve gösteriler başgösterir bunun hemen akabinde de Atsız ve 22 arkadaşı hakkında hükümet darbesine teşebbüs suçlaması ile yargılandı. Askeri mahkeme, Türkçülerin birçoğunu çeşitli cezalara çarptırdı. Atsız da 6 yıl 6 ay hapis cezasına çarptırıldı. Ancak, Askeri Yargıtay bu kararları bozdu. Yeniden görülen dava sonucunda bütün Türkçüler ve bu arada Atsız da beraat ettiler. Ancak, Atsız, uzun süre öğretmenlik mesleğine dönemedi. Türkiye Yayınevinde çalıştı ve önemli Osmanlı tarihlerinin neşirlerini hazırladı.

Tek parti iktidarının son yıllarında, fakülteden sınıf arkadaşı Prof Dr.Tahsin Banguoğlunun Milli Eğitim Bakanlığı zamanında yeniden öğretmenliğe tayin edildi. Fakat, kendisine öğretmenlik hakkı tanınmadı ve Süleymaniye Kütüphanesinde uzman olarak görevlendirildi.

1950-1951 öğretim yılının başında Haydarpaşa Lisesi edebiyat öğretmenliğine getirilen Atsız, burada iki yıl görev yaptı. Bu defa da, 3 Mayısın kutlanması için Ankarada verdiği bir konferans nedeniyle öğretmenlikten alındı ve Süleymaniye Kütüphanesindeki görevine iade edildi (1952). Burada 17 yıl çalıştıktan sonra 1969da emekliye ayrıldı. Atsız, 11 Aralık 1975te vefat etti.

----------

